# Dayton, OH - Medical Billing or Coding



## awilkinson (May 30, 2010)

*Looking for Job in Dayton, OH - Medical Billing or Coding*

Hello!

My name is Angela Wilkinson. I have just finished my Medical Coding Specialist course at Fortis College. I will graduate on July 30th. I start my certification review class after that. I am planning on taking the certification test in the fall. I am looking for a Job as a Medical Biller or Coder. I am excited about starting my new career in the medical field! 
My resume is posted at this website http://www.nesstaffing.net/21273377 .if anyone has any job leads in the Dayton, Ohio area I would appreciate any tips. awilkinson225@yahoo.com


Thanks
Angela


----------

